# Montana



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

So how far did the open get today. Has anyone heard?


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*They finished, 28 back to land blind. All I know!!*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

From my on-site reporter, Jean Wu: Open callbacks to land blind

so here are the 28 back to the land blind in the A M (all that did not handle or pick up - i saw the callback sheet when i came from the judges): 2, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 25, 29, 33 (starts), 34, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 48, 50, 53, 56, 60, 61


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt and Moose on the Qual win!
Bobby


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Qual
1st. #23 Moose, h-Rob Erhardt, o-S.Wing
2nd. #21 Chaparron, h/o- J. Lopez
3rd. Dog ? h-C. Hutchason
4th. #5 Louie, h-K. or C. Gunzer, o-K. Hepworth
RJ. Dog ? h-D. Remein
J. #3 Red h/o E. Klicker

Congratuations to All. Special thanks to Rob E. Sorry, results not complete. Can anyone fill in the blanks?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Susan CONGRATS!


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats To Susan For Her Dogs 1st And To Julian (even Though He Probably Won't See This, I'll Call Him) On Chaparron's 2nd, So Great For Both Of Them


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Rob on his Qual win with Moose, and to Karl for his 4th with Louie.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay Suzie Wing!!!! yip! yip!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Karen, Chris, and Cindy. I'm very happy today! Will be leaving in 2 weeks to spend the rest of the summer in Ronan and to work with Rob and The Moose Man.

--Susan


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Congratulations to Rob,Suzie and the Mooseman!!!!*

*Russ*


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

From my on-site reporter, Jean Wu:

Open callbacks to the 4th series:

6,7,17,19,25,40,42,46,50,56,60,61

They have run 5 or 6 dogs and stopped due to a thunderstorm, but will probably finish tonight.

Amateur callbacks to the water blind:

3,6,8,10,11,13,14,19,22,26,28,31,32,34,35,37,38,40,41,42

Water blind will start Sunday morning.


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Great News Susan! Way To Go Rob And Moooooooose!!!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Russ and Peg. Peg, how is Ginger, any pups yet?

--Susan


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open results: Thanks Jean Wu for reporting:

1. Darby, Karl Gunzer, o Glenda Brown and Mary Tatum
2. Bowie, Karl Gunzer, o Gary Mathis and Jeff Jenkins
3. Shade, Karl Gunzer, o Ed Labanara
4. Chad, Bill Totten, o Steve Bechtel
RJ Chip, Karl Gunzer, o Janet Olson
J Berte, Don Remien, o Ron Kiehn
J Lily, Karl Gunzer, o Nancy White
J Barkley, o/h Kris Hunt
J Southpaw, o/h Joe Braverman
J Trudy, Rob Erhardt, o Carma Futhey

What a great day for team Gunzer!!!! Could not happen to nicer people.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go, Karl! Congratulations Glenda, Nancy (and sweet Lily!), Janet, et al! I knew I should have been there. 

Rob, looks like Trudy is doing fine; how is Dolly coming along?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Susan said:


> Qual
> 1st. #23 Moose, h-Rob Erhardt, o-S.Wing
> 2nd. #21 Chaparron, h/o- J. Lopez
> 3rd. Dog ? h-C. Hutchason
> ...


Congratulations Susan,Rob and Moose on the win. Congratulations Julian on the second. Congrats to all. I have been traveling all day so just had a chance to checkin.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Glenda, Karl and all on then Open placements and finishers.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Another Open jam for Knollwood Sweet Lily -owned by Nancy White...thats just what the doctor ordered Nancy....Hope you are feeling better, the best wishes from Team Mallari, making mom (Nola) and brother (Brig) very proud...


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats to Rob and Emmit on another Derby win!! Littermate Lydia got a Jam.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Karl on a fine showing in the Open (1,2,3,RJ, and J). That was quite a weekend!. Also congrats to K. Hunt and Rob Erhardt for Jams in the Open. Way to go Trudy!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series, by Jean Wu:

3,6,10,13,14,19,22,26,28,31,41


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur Results: Thanks to Jean Wu for reporting on the AA stakes

1 Remi, Linda Johnson
2 Rudy, Charles Bearden
3 Gage, Bryan Kendrick
4 Twister, Al Wilson
RJ Jacki, Jean Wu
J Lefty, Joe Braverman
J Sundown, John Terraciano
J Pearl, Al Wilson
J Billie, Glenda Brown
J Rosa, Lanse Brown

Congratulations to all!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Go, Billie!

Glenda, I visited with his son Bobbie tonight while checking on Chantry's babies. Quite the young man.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

Great stuff to watch this weekend! Great job everbody and congrats Kris!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Bearden, Wilson , Wu, good for you all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats To Bill and Sarita Mcknight for their Derby Win with Emmitt


----------

